# Problema con amplificador Ross 10 Watts para guitarra.



## ZARIANM (Abr 7, 2010)

Buenos dias , necesito saber como hacer para desligar la distorsion que viene ligada de fabrica al volumen, o sea, volumen y distorsión aumentan juntos en un mismo potenciómetro de tres patas , el amplificador es de 1 solo canal , lo estuve mirando un poco adentro y pude ver que tiene como amplificador un TDA2030A, y un JCR (NO ME ACUERDO ) , me habían dicho en otra página que consiga el diagrama electrónico , bueno ,  pues no lo tengo ya que no vino con los folletos de garantía y demas manuales de uso,  espero me puedan ayudar.






						Amplificador Guitarra Ross Modelo Vintage O | MercadoLibre 📦
					

Envíos Gratis en el día ✓ Comprá Amplificador Guitarra Ross Modelo Vintage O en cuotas sin interés! Conocé nuestras increíbles ofertas y promociones en millones de productos.




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Éste es el amplificador del cual hablo , a ver si alguien puede tener el circuito de ésto y ver dónde le meto mano para desactivar la bendita distorsion, ya que tengo un pedal de distorion pero lo uso de a ratos , no quiero soportarlo todo el tiempo.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 7, 2010)

Bienvenido al Foro.

He estdo viendo la página de tu amplificador y solo tiene cuatro potenciómetros:

1-Master.
3-Ecualizadores.

Por lo que veo, éste amplificador es solo amplificación limpia, sin distorsión ni ningún otro efecto. No entiendo como solo con enchufar la guitarra te suena con distorsión.

El esquema electrónico, si lo quieres aportar seria bueno que te lo trabajaras para evitar caer en la ley del mínimo esfuerzo.

Saludos.


----------



## ZARIANM (Abr 7, 2010)

Buenos días , sobre el amplificador , tiene distorsión , está ligada al volumen !

Ese modelo viene así , no podés separar la distorsion del volumen , está puesta en la placa , no se dónde , espera que te muestro otro link donde muestra exactamente lo que te digo.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-82906226-guitarra-electrica-ampli-funda-cable-afinador-pua-fender--_JM_

Disculpame , el link anterior no era el correcto , éste si , es el mismo combo que tengo yo.


----------



## A.V. (Abr 7, 2010)

No es un equipo que te vaya a dar buen sonido, es muy chica la potencia y el parlante, está hecho para que suene así.
Habría que ver el circuito, de todas maneras me animo a decirte que no pasa solamente por el potenciómetro de ganancia, probablemente el preamplificador tenga en algún lado unos diodos, comunmente unos 1n4148 o dos leds rojos. Quitándolos puede que suene con menos distorsión, pero habría que probar.
Saludos.


----------



## ZARIANM (Abr 7, 2010)

Cierto , tiene dos leds rojos , probaré desconectarlos , pero al sacarlos , no corro peligro de quemar algo?

Podrias explicarme en mas detalle como es eso de preamplificador, el volumen y la calidad del sonido del amplicador es bárbaro , me re gusta , solo que quiero tener la distorsión controlada desde mi pedal de distorsion , nada mas , no quiero aguantarla todo el tiempo , por eso quiero desactivarla , el equipo no tiene nada malo , es mas , es demasiado bueno para lo chico y barato.


----------



## A.V. (Abr 7, 2010)

Ok, gustos son gustos.
El integrado jcr que decís debe ser el pre y el tda2030 es la potencia, cada uno con sus componentes externos. Fijate si esos dos leds prenden, aunque sea tenuemente  si ponés la ganacia al máximo, la guitarra al máximo y tocás un acorde con 7ma, 9na, 13na y todo junto para que suene bien distorcionado. Si es así, quiere decir que por esos leds pasa el sonido y están recortando la señal, eso hace que suene a distorsión. Probá de quitarlos, no se va a quemar nada. Si no te gusta lo que queda, los volvés a poner.
Saludos


----------



## ZARIANM (Abr 7, 2010)

Voy a probar sacarle los leds , si limpio la señal con eso aviso , así le sirve a algún otro músico que tenga lo mismo, muchas gracias por su tiempo ! Un abrazo!

Si alguien necesita esquemas de pedales de efectos o de amplificadores de otras marcas que avise tengo varios pdf para pasar!

Ah ! Otra cosa , tengo que saltarlos y puentear, o simplemente desconectarlos ?


----------



## Electronec (Abr 7, 2010)

Solo desconéctalos.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## ZARIANM (Abr 7, 2010)

Hey Electronec , bárbaro ! Probé desconectarlos ! Es cierto , redujo la distorsion un 80% y aumentó un 20% mas de volumen , aunque suena bien, me gustaría saber si se puede ir mas allá y limpiar del todo la señal de audio.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 7, 2010)

A.V. dijo:


> ...Probablemente el preamplificador tenga en algún lado unos diodos, comunmente unos 1n4148 o dos leds rojos. Quitándolos puede que suene con menos distorsión, pero habría que probar.



...El mérito es del compi A.V....me alegro Arianm, Saludos.


----------



## ZARIANM (Abr 7, 2010)

Es muy cierto , gracias A.V. ! Muy acertado ! Ahora vamos por mas , a eliminar el 20% restante de la distorsión que queda ! De alguna manera lo voy a hacer !


----------



## gabriel8763 (Ago 8, 2022)

Hola a todos. Doce años después de estos comentarios... 
Hoy fui a retirar un Ross 10W, made in China, inmaculado estéticamente. 
El vendedor había anticipado que sonaba horrible, por eso lo pagué "muy barato".
Lo probé y efectivamente, sonaba muy mal. Mi primer pensamiento fue que estaba desconado el parlante, pero no fue el caso.
Justo en una esquina del PCB, se veía claramente que se había partido un pequeño rectángulo, de unos dos centímetros por un centímetro, más o menos. En esa esquina del PCB, se veía que faltaba un pequeño pedacito de una pista, y además, estaba cortada en otra parte.
Completé con un alambrecito el pequeño recorrido de pista que faltaba y uní el corte con otro pedacito de alambre. 
Lo probé y funciona a la perfección.
Cuando ya lo tenía funcionando, listo para armarlo, me di cuenta de que rectangulito que faltaba, en realidad fue cortado a propósito, como parte del diseño. El TDA 2030 está atornillado a la tapa, conectado al PCB por medio de cables a través de un zócalo, soldado justamente en el pedacito de PCB que, deduzco, cortan de esa esquina.
Se ven unos pequeños agujeritos que supongo favorecen el "corte como si fuera un troquelado", es evidente que fue cortado de ahí.
Entonces, la pista cortada y la pequeña parte faltante, seguramente se proujeron al fabricarlo. Por algún motivo habrá funcionado, o no, y así se vendió, y alguien lo compró? No lo sé. Sí sé que lo pagué muy poco y arreglando eso funciona a la perfección. 
En cuanto al parlante, es muy chico. Pienso que podrían haberle puesto uno de 6". Por muy poco no entra uno de 8 pulgadas.
Probé con uno de 8" y suena excelente, pero no entra. Me conformaré con uno de 6" que es mucho mejor que uno de 4".
Cuando lo reparé, lo primero que hice fue probarlo con uno de 6" y suena muchísimo mejor, el cambio es muy notable.
Por lo que comentó Zarianm, tal vez le sirva este comentario, 12 años después...  
Voy a desatornillar el frente, desclavar la tela, agrandar el agujero, ponerle el parlante de 6". 
Me gusta poder optar por el sonido limpio. Busqué los dos leds que mencionó AV (¡gracias!), los saqué y algo más limpio suena, y creo que también tiene algo más de volumen, como también experimentó Zarianm.
De todos modos, el parlante que trae de fábrica sugiero cambiarlo, es muy chico, de excelente calidad, pero de solo 4". 
La resistencia medida con el tester es de 7 ohms, por lo que estimo que la impedancia es de 8 ohms.
Más tarde comparto algunas fotos que pueden resultar de interés.
Saludos a todos en el foro.


----------



## fabioosorio (Ago 9, 2022)

Mejorado, a la venta, y salir a buscar otro barato.


----------



## gabriel8763 (Ago 9, 2022)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> ...comparto algunas fotos que pueden resultar de interés.


Suena muy bien, inclusive con el parlante de fábrica.
La idea es ponerle uno de 6".
En breve actualizo.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 9, 2022)

Muy bien 
Eso si, si el transformador es de *5W* no se como llegara a los *10W*, pero si suena bien suena bien


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2022)

.


@gabriel8763 lo que dijiste en tu post *#12* :



gabriel8763 dijo:


> ........
> Justo en una esquina del PCB, se veía claramente que se había partido un *pequeño rectángulo*, de unos dos centímetros por un centímetro, más o menos. En esa esquina del PCB, se veía que faltaba un pequeño pedacito de una pista, y además, estaba cortada en otra parte.
> 
> 
> ...



Esa técnica de producción/fabricación se usaba desde aproximadamente 1990 año más/año menos. Yo la conozco de las plaquetas de los televisores por que asi montan todos los componentes incluidos los cables de conexiones entre plaquetas de cada uno de los televisores antes de *pasarlos por la máquina soldadora de ola de una sola vez* y luego stockean las plaquetas hasta el armado definitivo. Luego cuando arman el tv sobre el gabinete con el TRC (Tubo de Rayos Catódicos) recortan/doblando/quebrando esos troquelados de la plaqueta que contiene el zócalo del TRC y amplificador de video. Algunas empresas también recortaban una plaquetita que contenía los Tact Switch (pulsadores).

Puede ocurrir que algún armador haya sido descuidado y al realizar el recorte/quebrado de dicho troquelado se haya cargado la pista que te estaba faltando, saber si funciono bien alguna vez *ma chi lo sa* !!!!.

Felicitaciones por la buena restauración !!!!


Saludos, JuanKa.-​.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 9, 2022)

El transformador segun se lee, es de 8,3 voltios x2 a 300 miliamperes,  así que orilla los 5 watts sin perdidas por calor , si quieres sacarle mas potencia, va a tener que hacer un gasto que la supere me parece. Por lo demas...en hora buena -


----------



## gabriel8763 (Ago 9, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Muy bien
> Eso si, si el transformador es de *5W* no se como llegara a los *10W*, pero si suena bien suena bien


Hola Don Plaquetín (Edito: Y UnMonje acabo de leer). Eso mismo me pregunté. Pienso que los chinos han calculado muy bien el transformador y lo fabricaron con buenos materiales, realmente es muy chico y cumple bien su función.
Cuando lo probé con el parlante de 8 pulgadas, 8 ohms de impedancia, sonó realmente muy bien y a un importante volumen.
Me sorprendió muy gratamente este amplificador, al igual que el parlante de 4 pulgadas, con el que suena muy bien también.
Como comenté, la idea es reemplazarlo por uno de 6 pulgadas, con el que tendré mejores graves, obviamente mejorará la calidad del audio.
Pero, considerando lo pequeño que es, estoy más que agradecido y conforme con este amplificador.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2022)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Me sorprendió muy gratamente este amplificador, al igual que el parlante de 4 pulgadas, con el que suena muy bien también.
> Como comenté, la idea es reemplazarlo por uno de 6 pulgadas, con el que tendré mejores graves, obviamente mejorará la calidad del audio.


Yo que vos mediría el parlante de 4" para saber su sensibilidad...que supongo debe ser bastante alta por que con ese trafo no podés a llegar muy lejos en potencia entregada...


----------



## gabriel8763 (Ago 9, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> @gabriel8763 lo que dijiste en tu post *#12* :
> ...


Hola JuanKa, no sabía de la existencia de esa técnica de producción. Sí en las fotos que compartí, se puede ver en la esquina del PCB un pedacito con dos agujeritos, que coincide exactamente con el pedacito de PCB en el que está soldado el zócalo que conecta al integrado TDA2030. 
La verdad que está impecable, en el interior, las perillas, la cuerina, todo, absolutamente todo. Nada de polvo ni tierra en el parlante, se puede ver en las fotos. Digo esto porque dudo que haya funcionado mucho. Justamente muy cerca de la reparación, está el Jack del input, supongo que aun con la plaqueta quebrada, la pista de cobre soportó un tiempo, hasta que en algún momento, el solo enchufar o desenchufar el plug, habrá producido el mínimo movimiento suficiente para cortarla. Esto, aparte del pedacito de PCB que faltaba. Se ve claramente en la esquina del PCB que el vértice del alambre está "en el aire". Cuando lo desarmé no encontré nada suelto, ni vi el pequeño pedacito de PCB y pista que faltaba. 
Por lo tanto JuanKa, _"saber si funciono bien alguna vez *ma chi lo sa* !!!!  _


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2022)

.

@gabriel8763 mi intención fue confirmar tu suposición y explicar para todos cual era/es el motivo. Hablo por mi experiencia en fabrica no de tv's, sino de equipos de telecomunicaciones multiplex FDM y Radioenlaces Analogicos y Digitales.

Actualmente es un poco distinto debido a que los tv's actuales suelen tener plaquetas de circuito impreso de 2 ó 4 capas y entonces esa técnica no es recomendable.

Asi queda como conocimiento para todos los lectores de este honorable Foro !!!


Salu2.-


----------



## gabriel8763 (Ago 9, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo que vos mediría el parlante de 4" para saber su sensibilidad...que supongo debe ser bastante alta por que con ese trafo no podés a llegar muy lejos en potencia entregada...


Hola Dr. Zoidberg, un gusto saludarte, como a todos en este "alto foro".
La resistencia de la bobina del parlante de 4 pulgadas, medida con el tester, es de 7 ohms, por lo que estimo que la impedancia es de 8 ohms.
Al respecto, comento que probé varios parlantes de 6 pulgadas que tengo.
Me sorprendió el excelente resultado que tuve con dos parlantes de tocadiscos portátiles Geloso, son de 4 ohms de impedancia.
Le puse una resistencia en serie de 2R7-K Ralco, supongo que debe disipar unos 10 watts.
Impresionante la calidad y el volumen, excelente.
Y entre otros que probé, también de 4 ohms de impedancia, viejísimos, de algún aparto valvular supongo, el sonido y el volumen es sobresaliente.
No tuve el mismo resultado con parlantes JVC, JAHRO, TIRRELL, UCOA.
Quisiera conseguir más parlantes de esos antiguos.
Mañana les saco fotos, no tienen marca, nada...
Gracias por los comentarios, me interesa lo que todos aportan, me ayuda, lo agradezco y lo valoro.
Adjunto fotos de los parlantes, falta la del Jahro y los Geloso. Mañana las comparto.


J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> @gabriel8763 mi intención fue confirmar tu suposición y explicar para todos cual era/es el motivo. Hablo por mi experiencia en fabrica no de tv's, sino de equipos de telecomunicaciones multiplex FDM y Radioenlaces Analogicos y Digitales.
> 
> ...


Gracias a vos JuanKa, un amigo dijo una vez, y coincido: "Nadie sabe más que todos juntos".
Soy un agradecido de formar parte de este foro.
Y sí, "alto y honorable foro", un placer.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 10, 2022)

gabriel8763 dijo:


> Como comenté, la idea es reemplazarlo por uno de 6 pulgadas, con el que tendré mejores graves, obviamente mejorará la calidad del audio.
> Pero, considerando lo pequeño que es, estoy más que agradecido y conforme con este amplificador.



Incremento de graves = incremento en la intensidad = caída de tensión = distorsiones 

El que tenga un buen sonar es su filtro de corte en la entrada, lo que te recomiendo no toques


----------



## gabriel8763 (Ago 10, 2022)

Don Plaquetin dijo:


> Incremento de graves = incremento en la intensidad = caída de tensión = distorsiones
> 
> El que tenga un buen sonar es su filtro de corte en la entrada, lo que te recomiendo no toques


¡Muchas gracias Don Plaquetín! Así será.


----------



## typhfox (Nov 22, 2022)

Buenas, tengo el mismo y cometi el error de no sacar fotos al abrirlo para mantenimiento, ahora no quiero conectarlo sin saber por miedo a que explote todo. Podrias tomarle algunas fotos a donde van conectados los colores de los cables exactamente, por favor? Te lo agradeceria muchisimo. Gracias!


gabriel8763 dijo:


> Suena muy bien, inclusive con el parlante de fábrica.
> La idea es ponerle uno de 6".
> En breve actualizo.


Hay alguna foto que me da cierta idea, pero no están todos y no quiero volar el amplificador y mi casa (?) Gracias otra vez.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 23, 2022)

typhfox dijo:


> Hay alguna foto que me da cierta idea, pero no están todos y no quiero volar el amplificador y mi casa (?) Gracias otra vez.


Hola *furry*, ¿ No te guias por los PINOUT del integrado?


----------



## typhfox (Nov 23, 2022)

Hola, *normie*, no, pero lo voy a intentar de todos modos y si explota, explota


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 24, 2022)

Es que si buscas *el datasheet del integrado te quías* con que no le erres la alimentación lo demás es viable. Aquí es donde te haces fuerte *Furry *


----------

